# Isn't it odd that I can give a referral code to someone else...but myself do not qualify?



## harrison987 (Jun 30, 2018)

So in the latest update, I have the new "loot box"...that allows me to give a referral code to an S, X or M3 Performance Owner...in order for them to take advantage of the free supercharging...

Isn't that a bit silly...seeing as I can never utilize a referral code myself (M3 does not qualify for free supercharging)...?

Also...to even get an award for the referrals...I have to refer 5 friends...AND they have to BUY one of the models?

Soooooooooooo...if 5 of my friends buy a Tesla...they get free supercharging...and I get a toy Tesla or a Wall Connector? 

Seems a bit odd, no? or am I reading that incorrectly?


----------



## Tstroud (May 15, 2018)

You don't give your referral to S, X, or PM3 owners, you give it to potential owners. When you send them the referral link, it'll send them to a page that says "Choose S, X, or PM3" and they go through the design studio as if you went straight from tesla.com. At the order page, they'll see "Free Supercharging" under their order options right before they submit the order. Once that person orders, you'll see their name and "ordered" in your loot box app, then once they take delivery you'll get the chance to choose your first reward (the wall connector or the kids model S powerwheels). They get free supercharging, you get the rewards depending on how many you refer. If they are already owners, what point is there sending them a referral code? It's not a "oh you're an owner already, here use this and you'll get free supercharging." They have to use that link to place their order to get free supercharging. If not, they miss out on it.


----------



## harrison987 (Jun 30, 2018)

I guess I just do not know enough people who can afford a Model S, X or Performance 3...


----------



## Tstroud (May 15, 2018)

harrison987 said:


> I guess I just do not know enough people who can afford a Model S, X or Performance 3...


Yea, I'm kinda in the same boat. My brother actually ordered a Model S after he saw my 3 and decided to pull the trigger, so I was able to get him free SC and I'll hopefully get my wall connector (he takes delivery sometime this month) whenever since it sounds like they have a back log of those as they just started shipping past rewards from referrals.

I'm "ok" with not knowing a lot of people to refer at the moment, though. The 2nd and 3rd rewards are kinda useless for me. The kids Model S would be cool, but I don't even have a kid yet (got one cooking ). I'm not in the market for a solar roof. The 4th reward would be cool except I have a Model 3, not an S (maybe they can put the 21" Arachnid wheels on the 3, surely?) so I would either sell them or sell them at a very, very generous price to my brother if I couldn't use them. The 5th (last) reward would be awesome but again, I don't think I'd get much use at a Powerwall at this moment in life and knowing my luck I would be unable to travel across the country to attend an unveiling due to schedule conflicts.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Nothing odd about it — just because your car (mine as well) doesn’t qualify doesn’t mean you can’t refer others for qualifying cars. 

Also, you get a prize with 1 referral!


----------

